# Live bait rig for Spanish Mackerel



## RaleighKing (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys, wondering what kind of rig you used to target larger spanish from the surf? Any suggestions would be great. Also what kind of bait and what size? I have had success with mid size pogies and finger mullet before, but its hard to keep the spinner sharks away, too. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

Try This:
Rappala attached to a Mullet rig


----------



## RaleighKing (Mar 25, 2008)

Interesting...how far off the bottom do you leave it? A lot of success with it?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Intresting!!!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

in all reality, i would use a large 3/4- 2oz krocodile spoon (live bait rigs all seem to ruin distance)

large fishy profile plus it can go a fair distance


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

Fishman said:


> Intresting!!!!


 Good observation Fishman & RaleighKing...keep thinking about the possibilities of this rig.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

wondering what kind of rig you used to target larger (ANY) spanish from the surf? larger has to do with your praying ability....... or luck.
alot of watching, walking, & retrieving; spinning rod, 8 - 12lb test, casting spoon (mega- trout finish or sardine,cast master,sting sliver, etc... silver, gold, pink/white,green/white, +1 black/ shiny gold), 12-18" mono leader-I like tri-plus green 17 - 20#, very clear H2O 15# clear mono, swivel(a tiny PRO power swiver 35#) --- invest in a light weight pair of binoc's. Learn to hunt.

Also what kind of bait and what size? 1st, you'll catch 10 to 1, maybe 20 to 1 on artificial. if U must, deeper slew or H2O, like access to channel such as masonboro (tide dependent), the hook associated with points,
either float rig, king pin setup, or light tackle set up and let bait free swim - works great in the right conditions/location - go light for best success, 6lb, #6 light wire treble or live bait hook, if cut offs, use 3 - 6" of 18lb or 27lb single wire


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

would be nice to find a way to live line straight off the surf or pin rig off surf. Only thing i can think of it kite fishing but on emerald isle where i vacation at it is a rare day to get off shore wind (n, nw ne) to get a kite off the beach.

If you are near the point not too hard to live line small pogy or mullet on the cast in the channel, but straight off the beach... difficult. Would love to hear other ideas etc.

J


----------



## RaleighKing (Mar 25, 2008)

Im with you psudukie, would love to hear some more ideas on ways to get topwater live bait out in the surf.


----------

